# Fishing Rods



## Mr. B (Jul 11, 2011)

I have 2 Bass Pro Grapite Series Casting Rods I would like to sell. The first is a 7' Heavy Action great for togs, flounder, or catfish. The other is a 7' Medium Heavy which I used in freshwater for a spinnerbait rod. Could be used for similar. Price is as a set. Will not ship. Will consider trades. I'm looking for a cast net. I'm in Newport News.


----------



## Mr. B (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry I did not put price and new site I am not sure how to edit my posts yet. I am asking $35 as a package deal.


----------

